# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  فیفا 2000 بازسازی 90 فارسی (عادل فردوسی‌پور)

## Hossein P.

من خودم (Hossein P.) تغییرات و بازسازی این بازی رو توی 7 سال گذشته توی اوقات بیکاری ساختم. و برای *ششمین* سایت، در این سایت (BarnameNevis) گذاشتم. (برای امتحان در سایت تخصصی بازی BaziCenter گذاشتم. دیدم استقبال خوب بود. گفتم در سایت های دیگر بگذارم.) فقط برای دل خودم درست کردم و طبق علاقه شخصی. اگر جالب نیست ببخشید. 

بعد از دیدن "شورش در شهر 5 بازسازی سگا" و استقبالی که ازش توی این سایت و سایت های دیگه شد گفتم این بازی رو بزارم شاید افرادی هم مثل من هنوز از این بازی خوششون بیاد و باهاش خاطره داشته باشن. قبلاً هم یه 200 تایی سی دی خام برای دادن آپدیت های هر چند وقت یکبار بازی به دوستها و همکلاسی و دوست هاشون! هم مصرف کردم.حتماً خودتونم دیدید وقتی از یه بازی خوشتون میاد می خواین بقیه هم اونو بازی کنن. اما حجم بازی زیاد شده بود (700 مگابایت فشرده) که بیشتر به خاطر آهنگ های مختلف بود.

فیفا 2000 آخرین بازی فوتبال بود که توش نوار پرکردن برای شوت و پاس نداشت و بازی بر اساس Press, Hold, Tap, Double Tap بود (فشاردادن کلید، نگه داشتن ،اشاره کوچک کردن به کلید، دو بار پیاپی اشاره کردن) و به جای تأکید بر گرافیگ، گیمپلی اهمیت بیشتری داشت و بازی فانتزی و با قابلیت بازی با سرعت خیلی بالا (Fastest). تنها بازی بود و (هنوز هم هست) که 41 تیم کلاسیک جهان رو داشت (به خاطر پایان قرن بیستم) و برای تیم های قبل از دهه 70 تصویر صفحه بازی سیاه و سفید (قهوه‌ای) بود و لباس بازیکنان هم بلندتر و گشادتر از الان و برای تیم های قبل از دهه 90 تصویر رنگ پریده (نارنجی) بود و لباس بازیکنان هم کوتاهتر و تنگتر از الان. و اولین بازی بود که Season (فصل کامل) داشت. برای اولین بار هم گزارش فارسی برای بازی ساخته شد با صدای عادل فردوسی پور که البته گزارش بازی خوب بود ولی خود بازی خیلی بد ادیت شده بود (به طور مثال چیزی زیادی توی هارد نصب نمی شد و از وی سی دی میخوند که سی دی رام رسماً داغ می کرد.) و کیفیت نسخه انگلیسی برای بازی خیلی بهتر بود.

من از سال 2004 شروع کردم به ادیت کردن اجزای مختلف بازی به صورت آزمون و خطا و هر چی پچ و آپدیت هم برای این بازی بود امتحان کردم و از هر کدام چیزی برداشتم. گزارش فارسی رو هم از نو روی نسخه اصلی سوار کردم و خواندن اسم تیمها و بازیکنان رو هم تا جایی که می شد اصلاح کردم. خواندن اسم بیشتر از 200 بازیکن (با کپی و جابجایی) اضافه کردم. ورزشگاه آزادی و توپهای جام جهانی 2002 و 2006 و 2010 و لیگ قهرمانان و خیلی چیزهای دیگر رو ساختم و پچ های بقیه رو هم با هم ترکیب کردم (چمن فعلی بازی از دو پچ آلمانی و ایتالیایی ترکیب شده.) به بازی 42 استادیوم اضافه شده 29 مدل توپ 42 مدل تبلیغات کنار زمین. بازی رو هم بر طبق لیگ قهرمانان اروپا و لیگ ایتالیا. مهمترین پچ هم 3D Setup 3.20 XP 2003 بود که با همه ویندوز ها تا XP SP3 و سرور 2000 و بیشتر کارت گرافیک ها سازگار می کرد و مهمتر از اون امکان تغیییر رزولیشن بازی رو فراهم می کرد که توی سال 2000 با ویندوز 98 و 2000 و بیشتر کارت گرافیک های اون موقع امکان پذیر نبود! که چندتا استرالیایی ساخته بودن. یه نرم افزار به نام JoyToKey هست که مشکل عدم جابجایی کلید ها رو البته فقط برای دسته و فقط هم برای یکنفر حل میکنه. (با این برنامه می تونید هر دکمه دسته رو به یک کلید کیبرد تبدیل کنید مثلاً دکمه 1 دسته کلید A کیبرد. این برنامه برای همه بازی هایی که دکمه هاشون غیرقابل تغییره هم قابل استفادست. حتی میشه دکمه‌ های دسته رو به کلیدهای موس تبدیل کرد.) نرم افزار FEd 2000 هم هست که اصلی ترین برنامه برای تغییر در فیفا 2000 هست و تغییرات بازیکنان و تیم ها و تغییر در خواندن نام آنها با این برنامه است. (برای این نرم افزار لوگوی تمام تیمها رو هم ساختم.)

اول فایل 76 مگابایتی زیر رو دانلود کنید و بازی رو اجرا کنید اگر با ویندوز و کارت گرافیک شما سازگار بود اونوقت 240 مگابایت گزارش فارسی رو دانلود کنید بازی یا کار میکنه یا اصلاً بالا نمی یاد اگر صفحه بازی اومد با تنظیم توی 3D Setup کیفیتش درست میشه که اگر کار نمی کرد از دست من ناراحت نشید. با ویندوز ویستا و هفت بستگی به کارت گرافیکتون داره. کلاً با کارت های انویدیا بهتر کار می کنه تا ای تی آی (من خودم از بدشانسی ای تی آی دارم) اصلاً هم قدیم و جدید بودن کارت گرافیک مهم نیست روی یه کامپیوتر پنتیوم 5 جدید امتحان کردم با کارت گرافیک 1024 انویدیا از کامپیوتر قدیمی من (که فقط برای این بازی ویندوز 98 نصب کردم) توی XP بهتر کار می کرد! و تا آخرین درجه هم رزولیشن پیدا می کرد آدمهاش خیلی کوچک می شد و نصف زمین رو می شد دید توی مونیتور 19 واید!

از اینکه لینکها چند پارت شده معذرت می خوام (نمی دونم چرا سرعت آپلودم 10 درصد دانلودنم نیست و وقتی حجم فایل به 50 مگابایت نزدیک می شه توی هر آپلود سنتری میرم ارور میده.)

دانلود (1390) FIFA 2000 UEFA Champions League Persian 90

(دو فایل اجرایی هست اول Setup FIFA 2000 رو اجرا کنید یه صفحه Autorun می یاد که زمینش آرم لیگ قهرمانان اروپاست زبان انگلیسی رو انتخاب کنید و همینجور اکی بزنید بره. وقتی بازی رو نصب کردید Setup UCLP 90 رو اجرا کنید. اگر احیاناً صفحه Autorun نیومد از آدرس C:\Program Files\EA SPORTS\FIFA 2000\SetupFIFA2000 اجرا کنید.)

حجم کل MB 76 (هر 2 پارت را دانلود کنید و بعد پارت 1 را اجرا کنید)
FIFA2000UCLP90.part1.rar 38.196 MB
FIFA2000UCLP90.part2.rar 38.196 MB

دانلود گزارش فارسی با صدای عادل فردوسی پور "بخش الف" (قسمت اصلی گزارش بدون نام تیم ها و بازیکنان) (این بخش هیچ تغییری با نسخه اولیه ندارد)

حجم کل MB 193 (هر 8 پارت را دانلود کنید و بعد پارت 1 را اجرا کنید)
PersianSpeech.part1.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part2.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part3.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part4.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part5.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part6.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part7.rar 25.118 MB
PersianSpeech.part8.rar 18.120 MB

دانلود گزارش فارسی با صدای عادل فردوسی پور "بخش ب" (فقط نام تیم ها و بازیکنان) (این بخش کاملاً ادیت شده و تغییر کرده و با بازی 1390 هماهنگ شده.) 

حجم MB 47 باید گزارش فارسی "بخش الف" رو دانلود کرده باشید.
PersianUCLP90.rar 47.238 MB

(چیزهای دیگه مثل آهنگ های مختلف و ویدئولوگوها رو هم بعداً آپلود می کنم.)

بازهم از اینکه لینکها اینقدر چند تکه شدست عذر می خوام آپلود اینترنتم خوب کار نمی کنه.

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
پشتكارت زياده و بهت بخاطر اين پشتكار تبريك ميگم




> کامپیوتر پنتیوم 5


يا شما خيلي از زمانه جلوتري يا من بدجوري از بازار عقب موندم پنتيوم 5؟‌‌ تا اونجا كه من ميدونم بحث سرش زياده اما فعلا هيچ تغيير بزرگ معماري براي بوجود اومدن اين سري رخ نداده (لااقل براي اينتل)

----------


## Hossein P.

> سلام
> پشتكارت زياده و بهت بخاطر اين پشتكار تبريك ميگم
> 
> 
> يا شما خيلي از زمانه جلوتري يا من بدجوري از بازار عقب موندم پنتيوم 5؟‌‌ تا اونجا كه من ميدونم بحث سرش زياده اما فعلا هيچ تغيير بزرگ معماري براي بوجود اومدن اين سري رخ نداده (لااقل براي اينتل)


خیلی ممنون. پشتکارم زیاد نیست. منظورم این بود که هر وقت حوصلم سررفته روش کار کردم، معلومه که 7 سال منظم روش کار نکردم!

من از سخت افزار خیلی سردرنمیارم. شما گفتی خودمم کنجکاو شدم. یه سرچ کردم. فکر کنم این جواب صحیح در مورد پنتیوم 5 باشه: 

_مادربورد پنتیوم 5 داریم که برای سی پی یو های پنتیوم LGA 4 یا D یا EE هست مثل ASUS P5N32 SLI Deluxe ولی سی پی یو Pentium 5 نداریم و اصلا نخواهیم داشت چون اصلا اینتل اسم پنتیوم رو دیگه دور انداخته و برای مثال Pentium Extreme Edition شده Intel Core Due Extreme_ 

ولی تو ایران این یه اصطلاح تجاری شده مثل این تبلیغ:

_پنتیوم 5_
_مادربرد P5GD2 ASUS_
_CPU INTEL 3200_
_RAM 512_
_H.D.D 80 GB_
_writer NEC COMBO_
_cd rom ASUS_
_bloutooth_
_ram reader_
_hed set_
_manitor SAMSUNG 17940_ 
_speaker TVM_
_F.D.D SONY_
_با کلیه برنامه های موبایل_
_تمام قطعات دارای کارت ضمانت هستند_

----------


## pswin.pooya

كلا اسم پنتيم از دو جزء‌pente به معني 5 و ium به معني "امين" تشكيل شده (توي لاتين).پتيوم يعني پنجمين نسل پردازنده هاي اينتل و علت اين نام گذاري هم اينه كه بر عكس اعداد، اسمها رو ميشه ثبت كرد. در حقيقت پنتيوم همون مدل i586 اينتل هست كه i اول به معني اينتل 5 به معني پنجمين سري و 86 هم به معني معماري معروف x86 هست مشكل اسم i586 اين بود‌ که نه فقط عدد بود بلکه اين اسم رو قبلا AMD ثبت كرده بود.اما اين اسم اينقدر تو بازار جا افتاد كه تمام نسلهاي بعدي هم با اين اسم اومدن بيرون:

i685: Pentium Proi786:Pentium Di868: Intel Core
در حقيقت Intel Core همون معماري پنتيوم رو داره كه فقط تعداد هسته ها بيشتر شده و تغييرات در حد زيادي مثل (تغييرات مابين i486 و i586)‌ نبوده.

قضيه پنتيوم 5 از بازار ايران آب ميخوره و دليلش هم فقط براي تحريك جماعت براي خريد مدلهاي جديدتر CPU هست كه ميشه گفت توي چند سال اخير تغييرات خيلي كمي رو داشتن.

----------


## mohamadi 1

سلام خیلی خوبه فقط نگفتی بعد این همه تغییرات که زحمتش رو کشیدی چقدر این بازی گرافیک نیاز داره؟

----------

